# Rapport Tech Tool Deluxe



## zhenon (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

La bête en panne, c'est mon iBook G4. Quelqu'un est-il assez calé pour me décoder ce rapport TechTool Deluxe ?

Merci, merci




Rapport sur le volume 'Macintosh HD'

Format : Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
Interface : ATA
Capacité : 55.77 Go
Disponible : 45.89 Go
Utilisé : 9.88 Go
Nb Fichiers : 283,113


Processeur
Réussi
Ce test vérifie que le processeur (CPU) fonctionne correctement.


RAM
Réussi
Ce test vérifie la mémoire physique et virtuelle. Un ensemble de routines de test vérifient la cohérence de la mémoire RAM et détectent les erreurs.


RAM Vidéo
Réussi
La RAM Vidéo, comme tous les composants du circuit vidéo, doit fonctionner pleinement pour que l'affichage soit correct. Une VRAM endommagée peut donner des pixels manquants, du bruit sur l'écran, des blocages du système, ou des plantages. TechTool Deluxe teste la VRAM de la carte logique du Macintosh, ainsi que certaines cartes vidéo ajoutées.


USB
Réussi
Le test de l'USB vérifie que les signaux de contrôle envoyés sur l'USB sont correctement transmis et reçus.


Disque matériel
Réussi
Vérifie les attributs physiques du disque contenant le volume sélectionné.


Test Formatage
Réussi
Ce test vérifie si le disque a été correctement formaté lors de son initialisation.


Analyse Répertoire
Échoué
Exécute un test de lecture de la zone répertoire du volume sélectionné.

Des défauts sur le média ont fait échouer ce test. Vous devriez sauvegarder le disque, reformater le média, replacer les données et tester de nouveau.


Test Surface
Passé
Le Test de Surface recherche les mauvais blocs du disque.


Lecture Aléatoire
Réussi
Utilisé avec le test d'écriture aléatoire, ce test vérifie que les données peuvent être lues correctement dans des zones mémoires réparties aléatoirement sur le disque.


Ecriture Aléatoire
Réussi
Utilisé avec le test de lecture aléatoire, ce test vérifie que les données peuvent être écrites correctement dans des zones mémoires réparties aléatoirement sur le disque.


Lecture Séquentielle
Réussi
Utilisé avec le test d'écriture séquentielle, ce test vérifie que les données peuvent être lues correctement dans des zones mémoires contigües du disque.


Ecriture Séquentielle
Réussi
Utilisé avec le test de lecture séquentielle, ce test vérifie que les données peuvent être écrites correctement dans des zones mémoires contigües du disque.


Positionnement
Réussi
Ce test vérifie le positionnement des têtes en vue d'un accès à un bloc logique particulier du disque.


Lecture Tampon
Réussi
Vérifie le tampon cache du disque et l'intégrité du bus en lecture.


Ecriture Tampon
Réussi
Vérifie le tampon cache du disque et l'intégrité du bus en écriture.


Structure Volume
Échoué
TechTool Deluxe analyse vos volumes pour vérifier les nombreuses structures nécessaires au bon fonctionnement du disque. Si des problèmes sont détectés, TechTool Deluxe essaie de réparer les structures pour éviter les problèmes ultérieurs. 

Si TechTool Deluxe a détecté des problèmes de structure de volume, autorisez la réparation. Souvent, ces problèmes sont mineurs, mais ils peuvent révéler quelque chose de plus sérieux. Si le problème persiste, vous devriez sauvegarder le disque et le reformater, puis recopiez vos données et re-testez.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2009)

Il suffit de savoir lire le français, code latin des plus commun même si moins diffusé que certaines variantes hispaniques.



> Des défauts sur le média ont fait échouer ce test. Vous devriez sauvegarder le disque, reformater le média, replacer les données et tester de nouveau.





> TechTool Deluxe analyse vos volumes pour vérifier les nombreuses structures nécessaires au bon fonctionnement du disque. Si des problèmes sont détectés, TechTool Deluxe essaie de réparer les structures pour éviter les problèmes ultérieurs.
> 
> Si TechTool Deluxe a détecté des problèmes de structure de volume, autorisez la réparation. Souvent, ces problèmes sont mineurs, mais ils peuvent révéler quelque chose de plus sérieux. Si le problème persiste, vous devriez sauvegarder le disque et le reformater, puis recopiez vos données et re-testez.



Pas difficile de comprendre que le disque dur est en mauvais état. Il suffit de suivre les indications.


----------



## zhenon (9 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il suffit de savoir lire le français, code latin des plus commun même si moins diffusé que certaines variantes hispaniques.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le problème, c'est qu'il ne démarre plus, l'écran reste noir après un "boing" faible et lointain. Dois-je changer le disque dur? Et quel disque mettre?
Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2009)

zhenon a dit:


> Le problème, c'est qu'il ne démarre plus, l'écran reste noir après un "boing" faible et lointain. Dois-je changer le disque dur? Et quel disque mettre?
> Merci



"Faible et lointain" c'est sans doute parce que le son était bas à la dernière extinction.

Tu prends ton DVD d'installation de Mac OS X (celui de la version installée sur l'iBook), tu l'insères et tu démarres en maintenant la touche C.
Après le choix de langue, dans la barre de menu>Utilitaires>Utilitaires de disque

Tu fais une réparation du disque dur. Ne pas hésiter à faire plusieurs passages, jusqu'à ce que le message indique en vert que le volume semble ok.


----------

